# “El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida”



## Cuenta cuento (1 Jun 2022)

Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO

Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
Era octubre de 2010.





Antonio explica su historia en el mesón de un polígono industrial de Getafe. Hace un par de días abonaron todas las rotondas de la zona y el olor es intenso en el aparcamiento de tierra. Antonio es ingeniero informático, tiene 42 años y del menú de nueve euros pide rollitos de primavera y pescado. “La gente se cree que *estoy forrado* porque entré en *el bitcoin* al principio del todo. Pero la verdad es que tengo lo justo para vivir”.
Cuando él empezó a *minar* no hacían falta máquinas de gran potencia y el trabajo podía hacerse incluso con un ordenador personal en casa. “Llegué a minar 4-5 bloques de bitcoin en una sola noche. De cada uno de esos bloques salían entonces *unos 50 bitcoins*, que no tenían valor todavía ni se sabía que lo fueran a tener. Meses antes se había realizado la primera transacción para comprar dos pizzas, pero yo lo desconocía. El caso es que estuve haciéndolo unos meses y seguro que llegué a generar más de 500 bitcoins, tranquilamente podría haber llegado a los 1.000 bitcoins”. Al cambio actual serían más de *seis millones de euros*. Al cambio de finales del año pasado, más de 10 millones de euros.
El trabajo lo hacía una máquina virtual con Linux que conectaba a su ordenador portátil y que empezó a darle problemas. “Además del calor que generaba, me dio por actualizar y, al compilar unas librerías, se puso corrupta la máquina virtual y perdí el sistema de arranque del disco duro. Para rematar, el portátil se rompió durante un viaje a Casablanca por trabajo y se hizo inviable reparar el disco. Vamos, petó el ordenador y *no tenía copia de seguridad* de aquello, por lo que dejé de tener acceso a mis bitcoins, que se convirtieron en lo que se llaman direcciones durmientes: direcciones que tienen entradas, pero no salidas”.
“Llegué a minar unos 1.000 bitcoin, muchos millones de euros”
Antonio tampoco le dio mayor importancia porque en aquel primer mes que pasó minando nunca supo muy bien para qué servía. “Si te soy sincero, *no lo entendía*. Decían que era un proyecto para hacer el dinero del futuro y que acabaría teniendo valor, pero no me lo tomé nunca muy en serio. Yo lo hacía solo porque me gustaban los proyectos colaborativos de *código abierto*”.
La certeza de haber perdido un dineral le estalló en la cara mucho después: el 23 de marzo de 2013, una fecha que no se le olvidará nunca. “Estaba en el aeropuerto de Lisboa de regreso a Madrid, esperando un vuelo que iba con cuatro o cinco horas de retraso, y escuché a una gente hablar en ‘portuñol’ (mezcla de portugués y español) de algo que me sonaba mucho. ¿De qué me suena? ¿De qué me suena? Ahhh, es eso del bitcoin. Entonces les oí decir que ya se podían cambiar a euros. Empecé a mirar por internet y *me volví loco*, me gasté el wifi gratuito del aeropuerto enseguida y luego un dineral en tarjetas de datos prepago, unas 4 o 5 GB, en tarjetas de datos para navegar por internet. Me llevaba las manos a la cabeza al ver lo que había perdido, el bitcoin rondaba ya los 60 dólares. Y eso que por aquel entonces no era nada comparado con lo que vale ahora. Estuve dándole *vueltas y vueltas al tema*, pero vi que sin saber la dirección pública y mucho menos las claves privadas era totalmente *imposible recuperar* lo que había minado en su día”.
Antes de coger el avión, a Antonio le dio tiempo a inscribirse en un foro especializado en bitcoin, Bitcointalk. Se dio de alta con un apodo de la infancia (‘Antuam’) que, con el tiempo, se acabó convirtiendo en uno de los más conocidos del mundillo de las *criptomonedas en España*. “Vi que si quería volver a probar tenía dos opciones: *comprar y minar*. Me decanté enseguida por la segunda opción, la errónea, pero ya no era tan fácil como antes, ya no bastaba con una buena CPU en el ordenador, sino que ahora había que comprar tarjetas gráficas y los primeros FPGA”.





La decisión le costó la primera bronca con su mujer motivada por las criptomonedas. Se gastó sus escasos ahorros, unos 1400 euros, en dos tarjetas AMD 7870 que enchufó a la red de su domicilio. “La cosa había cambiado y no conseguía minar mucho. Todo lo que sacaba me lo gastaba en comprar más aparatos. Pedí uno de los primeros aparatos de Butterfly que empezaron a fabricar en EEUU. Estuve cuatro o cinco meses esperando a que llegasen, pero *nunca los mandaron*. Me dejé unos 30 bitcoins en encargar esas máquinas. Encima *la factura de la luz* crecía y crecía”. Desesperado y ansioso por subirse otra vez al carro, se gastó sus ahorros en otras dos gráficas. “Entre eso y la factura de la luz, mi mujer estaba cada vez más enfadada”.
Mientras acumulaba fracasos en casa, en el foro de internet Antuam se iba convirtiendo en una autoridad en el mundo del bitcoin español, en *un auténtico gurú*. “Yo trabajaba para una multinacional del sector inmobiliario y viajaba todo el rato, de un centro comercial a otro. Pasaba mucho tiempo fuera de casa y durante los viajes me dedicaba a los foros y a aprender más sobre las criptomonedas. Fueron muchas, muchas horas”. Al tiempo que ofrecía consejos en internet, seguía haciendo inversiones. Cada cual *más ruinosa* que la anterior. “Compré con euros otros nueve bitcoins, creo que me costaron unos 200 euros cada unidad. Los metí en dos cooperativas para comprar chips. La empresa que los fabricaba se llama Avalon. Y volví a perderlo todo porque cuando llegaron ya no merecía la pena ensamblarlos”.
Mientras acumulaba fracasos en casa, Antuam se convertía en un auténtico gurú en internet
Después se gastó 600 euros en una máquina de Butterfly de segunda mano, similar a las que había pedido a EEUU y nunca llegaron. “A la semana, cuando me llegó, *ya estaba obsoleta*, apenas se podía minar nada con ella”. De ahí se metió en una cooperativa para adquirir unos equipos llamados KNC Mining, una iniciativa que conoció en el foro. “Me dejé otros 1.800 euros y ese año tuvimos que renunciar por primera vez a las vacaciones. Mi mujer empezó a pensar que yo *era un adicto*. Me decía que ya estaba harta de la mierda esa de la B, que es como le llama. Era desesperante ver que yo había estado desde el principio y que cada bitcoin valía ya 1.000 euros”.
Antonio sentía que la gallina de los huevos de oro se le estaba escurriendo entre los dedos, pero al mismo tiempo empezaba a sufrir apuros económicos reales. Decidió coger los últimos tres bitcoins que tenía y cambiarlos a euros para irse de vacaciones y darle una alegría a su mujer. “También la cagué. Durante la transferencia quebró el Exchange que hacía la operación, MTGOX, y *me quedé sin nada*. Para colmo, ese año mis gráficas empezaron a fallar. Decidí vender todo el material, pero *no me desenganché* del todo porque seguían llegándome muchas cosas por el foro”.
Mi mujer empezó a pensar que era un adicto. Le llama "la mierda de la B"
Mientras Antonio describe escenas que podrían encajar en cualquier cuadro de adicción, su teléfono no para de sonar. “¿Ves? Son personas que me siguen consultando para preguntarme cosas sobre criptomonedas”, dice. Silencia el móvil y continúa con su relato en 2014, año en el que optó por ponerse en manos de *Miquel Pavón*, uno de los gurús que sí parecían estar consiguiendo dinero gracias a las criptomonedas. Antuam le ayudó a asesorar el proyecto de Calle Bitcon, con el que se pretendía que varios negocios de la calle Serrano de Madrid lo aceptasen como manera de pago. Y posteriormente se encargó de gestionar algunos de los primeros *cajeros de bitcoins* de España, como el primer cajero en España, llamado Robocoin, que se instaló después en ABC Serrano.
“Hice muchas cosas con él, pero no podía cobrar nada por mi trabajo porque tenía una cláusula de mi empresa, así que lo hacía *todo gratis*, como colaborador”. En el foro seguía recibiendo a diario consultas y propuestas. “Ya no me daba tiempo a quedar con todo el mundo, así que empecé a dar explicaciones y charlas telefónicas. Le contaba a todo el mundo las conclusiones que yo iba sacando, les advertía de que había que ser muy cauto con esto. Lo hacía con toda *mi buena intención*”.
Su nombre en el foro le servía para atraer a potenciales compradores de bitcoins, a quienes ponía en contacto con Pavón, que a su vez había montado un fondo de inversión. “A Miquel le estaba llegando *dinero a espuertas* y no sabía qué hacer y empezó a tener problemas con los bancos”. Las promesas de dinero rápido, la falta de regulación y las estafas empezaron a hacer mella en el foro. “Una de las personas a las que ayudé a través del foro, de manera desinteresada por temas de ‘ransonware’, me acabó denunciando. Tuvo un *problema de piratería*, una cosa que pasaba mucho con un tipo de virus, ‘cryptolocker’, y me quería meter por medio a mí. Al final lo arreglé, pero decidí no volver a dar asesoramiento a nadie para no tener más problemas”.
Surgían ideas, proyectos, propuestas... y acabó reincidiendo. Entró a ayudar a iniciativas y empresas como Bite Fury, Miner Factory o BTC Point. “Eran los mismos, montaban chips en placas USB para minar, otros montaban cajeros y yo los ponía en contacto con gente de mi sector, gente de centros comerciales”. La actividad era frenética, pero los pocos céntimos de bitcoin que iba ganando, dice, los conseguía ofreciéndose en los foros como ‘scrow’ (intermediario), utilizando sus cuentas para hacer transferencias de criptomonedas a euros (y viceversa) y llevándose unas comisiones de entre el 0,1 y el 0,5%. Otras veces gratis o a un *precio irrisorio*, y solo porque confiaba en la tecnología. Una actividad no exenta de riesgos en la que también fue engañado en al menos una ocasión. “Me robaron dos bitcoins en el proceso y tuve que ponerlos de mi bolsillo, aunque recibí donaciones del foro para poder salir de dicha tesitura”.





Su obsesión por las criptomonedas acabó salpicando también *su vida profesional*. Una de las empresas con las que colaboró (Bitchain) le ofreció dinero para que les ayudase a poner cajeros en centros comerciales. “Lo rechacé porque mi contrato no lo permitía. Pero un día, en una videoconferencia, un directivo de mi empresa trató de explicar el funcionamiento de estos cajeros y no había entendido para nada el concepto, así que intervine, corrigiéndole”.
Al final, acabó siendo acusado de haber estado cobrando e incluso minando en horario laboral “utilizando los recursos de la empresa”. Hubo una auditoria en la que demostró que *era inocente*, pero la cosa no acabó bien. “Coincidió con una época de mucho estrés, mucho trabajo, un ataque de ‘ransomware’, muchos viajes y me empezaron a *dar micro-ictus*. Me afectó mucho a la salud y el día de la Lotería de Navidad de 2015 decidí que me iba, que dejaba la empresa. La gente se creía que era una locura mía y que volvería. Pero nunca más volví a aparecer”.
“El bitcoin me había hecho perder mi trabajo, mi dinero, y casi pierdo mi vida y a mi familia”
Sin gráficas para minar y sin dinero, Antonio pensó que podría convertirse en Antuam a tiempo completo. “Me acerqué a Miquel Pavón de nuevo, pero me dijo que no me podía ayudar, que no me podía dar trabajo porque ya no tenía tanto margen. Eso me desencadenó *una depresión enorme*. Durante un tiempo no quería saber nada de criptomonedas. El bitcoin me había hecho perder mi trabajo, mi dinero, y casi pierdo mi vida y a mi familia. Mi mujer ya te digo que odia los bitcoins”.
Antonio encontró pronto trabajo en una compañía familiar, MCR Infoelectric, una empresa de mayoristas de informática que había ayudado a montar 16 años antes. Su nuevo trabajo consistía en *montar ordenadores* y tratar con los clientes. Con los meses, ha acabado implicado en varios proyectos. “La verdad es que no estoy del todo desconectado del bitcoin, pero ya no voy a dedicarme a ello hasta que no sepa que puedo montar algo con solvencia económica al 100%”.
“Voy y vengo en transporte público porque no puedo permitirme un coche”





“Además, es que no me queda nada por invertir. Sí que quedo a tomar algo con gente que me insiste en que le explique los pros y contras de todo esto”. Su última inversión en el mundo de las criptomonedas la hizo el año pasado, cuando pagó *un máster de 3.000 euros* en el ICEMD. “No aprendí mucho porque ya conozco el tema y a varios de los profesores, pero quería una certificación oficial para que haya constancia de lo que he aprendido por si hubiese alguna opción en el futuro”.
Las criptomonedas también le han generado algún quebradero de cabeza en su nuevo trabajo. Cuando llegó, se plantearon *ofertar gráficas para minado*. Pronto los fabricantes empezaron a quejarse por la altísima tasa de devoluciones. “Lo que ocurre es que cuando las tarjetas las usas para minar se acaban rompiendo rápido por la temperatura y los fabricantes han decidido sacarlas de garantía”.
El teléfono vibra sobre la mesa y vuelve a llamar la atención de Antonio. “Cada vez me llaman menos, pero hay gente que sabe dónde trabajo y quiere que le consiga gráficas. Antes me ofrecían todo el rato dinero para que se lo invirtiera en criptomonedas, pero yo no he querido aceptarlo ni entrar en eso porque hay *muchos riesgos*. Lo que hago es explicarles cómo funciona esto y ya está. Nunca sugiero entrar en el minado sin tener conocimientos previos”.
“La verdad es que no estoy del todo desconectado del bitcoin, pero ya no voy a dedicarme a ello”
Después de tantos años y tantos esfuerzos, Antonio solo tiene una participación en la empresa de Miquel Pavón, acciones que no sabe si tienen algún valor. “No tengo ninguna relación personal con él y si dichas acciones acaban teniendo valor, *tocará pagar a Hacienda*”. Le ha prometido a su mujer que no va a volver a dedicar dinero de su salario a las criptomonedas y que todo lo que consigan ahorrar lo dedicará a unas vacaciones para toda la familia.
“Con el sueldo que tengo ahora no me puedo permitir nada y me he comprometido a trabajar de nueve a seis y media de la tarde y el resto del tiempo pasarlo en casa. Voy y vengo en transporte público porque no puedo permitirme un coche”. Su *único vicio*, dice, es coleccionar objetos de minado obsoletos. “Antes tenía una colección de monedas antiguas, pero las vendí para comprar bitcoins. Ahora colecciono *mineros obsoletos* que compro por eBay o criptomonedas físicas como 'casascius'. Por cierto, un tipo me vendió por eBay una de estas y también me estafó… Me las vaciaron a los 60 días de tenerlas. Ahí *perdí otro bitcoin*. La verdad es que el dinero gratis no existe y ahí fuera hay un montón de gente aviesa”.
*NOTICIAS RELACIONADAS*
https://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnologia/2018-01-29/estafa-bitcoin-ethereum-criptomonedas-internet_1511106/









"El bitcoin me ha arruinado la vida"


Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## Tiresias (1 Jun 2022)

De buscar inteligencia extraterrestre a buscar dinero escondido, hay gente pa tó, como decía el torero.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (1 Jun 2022)

Tiene cara de gilipollas y efectivamente no decepciona


----------



## Johnsons (1 Jun 2022)

La historia que emocionó a Spilbergo


----------



## cenachero (1 Jun 2022)

Minabas miles de bitcoins y no has guardado uno aunque sea hijo de mi vida?


----------



## usuario baneado (1 Jun 2022)

cenachero dijo:


> Minabas miles de bitcoins y no has guardado uno aunque sea hijo de mi vida?



Ejke el portatil con pentium 100mhz petó el HDD.


----------



## Kago Shen Tao (1 Jun 2022)

un saludo a los que se meten al hilo de PI Coin y piensan que es perder el tiempo, qué risas nos vamos a echar en unos años


----------



## aron01 (1 Jun 2022)

Que escriba un libro y a forrarse, o que se lo escriban como a Belén Esteban.


----------



## Lammero (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> La decisión le costó la primera bronca con su mujer motivada por las criptomonedas. Se gastó sus escasos ahorros, unos 1400 euros, en dos tarjetas AMD 7870 que enchufó a la red de su domicilio. “La cosa había cambiado y no conseguía minar mucho. Todo lo que sacaba me lo gastaba en comprar más aparatos. Pedí uno de los primeros aparatos de Butterfly que empezaron a fabricar en EEUU. Estuve cuatro o cinco meses esperando a que llegasen, pero *nunca los mandaron*. Me dejé unos 30 bitcoins en encargar esas máquinas. Encima *la factura de la luz* crecía y crecía”. Desesperado y ansioso por subirse otra vez al carro, se gastó sus ahorros en otras dos gráficas. “Entre eso y la factura de la luz, mi mujer estaba cada vez más enfadada”.




Nadie es tan boomerazo xD
Noice invent, though


----------



## CliffUnger2 (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Scire (1 Jun 2022)

Si atracan el banco, tus ahorros siguen ahí, en fiat o lo que quieras.

Te peta el ordenador y te quedas sin nada.


----------



## Chas2 (1 Jun 2022)

Este hombre es tonto de remate.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (1 Jun 2022)

soy fisicamente incapaz de sentir pena por cualquiera que haya comprado una grafica de gaming para minar
incapaz del todo


----------



## Gusman (1 Jun 2022)

Que se lo pregunten a monsterspeculator¡¡¡¡


----------



## CEMENTITOS (1 Jun 2022)

100% Real no-fake 1Link mega download


----------



## FatalFary (1 Jun 2022)

Darwin wins.


----------



## pacopalotes (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO
> 
> Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
> Era octubre de 2010.
> ...



jajajaja k pardillo


----------



## sensei_returns (1 Jun 2022)

La definición de BETAZO.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (1 Jun 2022)

cenachero dijo:


> Minabas miles de bitcoins y no has guardado uno aunque sea hijo de mi vida?



Tenía la máquina caliente, iba a salir la especial

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MAESE PELMA (1 Jun 2022)

qué puto fracaso de tío

cuanto más leo sobre el bitcoin más estafa piramidal me parece


----------



## jaimitoabogado (1 Jun 2022)

Esa mierda la leí en 2017


----------



## etsai (1 Jun 2022)

Menudo despropósito de historia, debe ser el tipo más gafe del mundo. Que no se monte en un avión que seguro que se estrella.

Su mujer una santa por aguantar todo eso.


----------



## Tercios (1 Jun 2022)

Este el único bitcoin que ha tocado es el de su madre con las orejas al nacer.


----------



## Shy (1 Jun 2022)

Todos los que enredan con los bitcoins tienen perfiles psicológicos muy determinados, si el bitcoin no les hubiera arruinado la vida habría sido otra cosa, por si les sirve de consuelo. Pero vamos que esos gilipollas estaban sentenciados desde el día que nacieron.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Jun 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> qué puto fracaso de tío
> 
> cuanto más leo sobre el bitcoin más estafa piramidal me parece



Obvio, lo ha creado la mafia globalista rockefelerana rotschild para blanqueo de dinero entre otros.


----------



## Fvckchavistas (1 Jun 2022)

claro,ve que el bitcoin no para de subir y se dedica a pagar en btc, comprar ordenadores y 3 mil pavos de master en lugar de comprar btc y esperar.

perdio todos sus btc de 200 a 1000 pavos?y se quedo mirando no? XDD venga ya, el fomo se lo habria comido


----------



## Espeluznao (1 Jun 2022)

Éste también se va a gastar un dinerito en borrarse el tatuaje jaja.. bueno, y en cambiar esas gafas horrorosas:


----------



## pepetemete (1 Jun 2022)

No entiendo como todavía hay gente que tiene los santos cojones de leer noticias de mierda en panfletos DE MIERDA.


----------



## Lubinillo (1 Jun 2022)

Osea que es tonto.


----------



## kabeljau (1 Jun 2022)

Le han dado el tocomocho.


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (1 Jun 2022)

Sospecho que los vecinos de mis padres que tenían la luz encendida toda la noche con ruidos raros, estaban minando.

por cierto qué es minar?


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Jun 2022)

Yo ahora os voy a contar mi historia con el bitcoin

Llevo en éste foro desde 2007, fui uno de los que seguían a los gurús del bitcoin, pero NO TENIA PASTA, coincidió con la crisis y el rejonazo que me dieron en el curro pues no pude meterme. y no, no me arrepiento

He visto aquí a peña defendiendo al bitcoin cuando ya valía algo más y tampoco me metí, y no, no me arrepiento, y así me ha seguido pasando con el bitcoin.

Siempre lo he dicho hoy seria millonario, pero no lo soy, me alegro de todos los que aquí lo defendieron a capa y espada, y les felicito, pero sigo sin arrepentirme.

Me encantaría saber de inversiones, pero si hasta colegas míos profesores de universidad, no se meten, menos me voy a meter yo...

He visto a peña como ésta, muchos se han forrado y otros no, al final no deja de ser una ludopatía más, y el problema es que no saben parar, mi hermana es ludópata, se ha arruinado pero sigue jugando, no hay mucha diferencia entre un loco de bitcoin, y otras monedas virtuales, a aquellos que juegan a la lotería, invierten en bolsa, hacen robot trading, o juegan al póker.

Me alegro siempre por los que ganan dinero, pero no los envidio, ni eso me hace ser un loco por invertir, primero porque conozco mis limitaciones y mis desconocimientos, y sobretodo conozco donde no meterme...

Y esta es mi historia con el bitcoin, metí 150 euros en shibas y llegue a ganar 400 pavos, que no tener porque no los retire, aun tengo algo ahí pero más en plan juego que otra cosa.

S2 y buena suerte


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Jun 2022)

suerte que no se metió en luna


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> suerte que no se metió en luna



NO fue tan lunático...

Perdón por el chiste pero me ha venido de vicio...


----------



## EnergiaLibre (1 Jun 2022)

K-KABOOM dijo:


> NO fue tan lunático...
> 
> Perdón por el chiste pero me ha venido de vicio...



Por cierto yo ya andaba por aquí en el 2007 (realmente antes) como tú y también leí aquí de los primeros sobre el bitcoin.. años 2009 - 2010 si mal no recuerdo, no metí nada teniendo 6 cifras en el banco, podéis insultarme.


----------



## K-KABOOM (1 Jun 2022)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Por cierto yo ya andaba por aquí en el 2007 (realmente antes) como tú y también leí aquí de los primeros sobre el bitcoin.. años 2009 -2010 si mal no recuerdo, no metí nada teniendo 6 cifras en el banco, podéis insultarme.



jajajajajajajaja, lo mío tiene delito pero lo tuyo también  pero con cariño te lo digo

NO ahora en serio, la gente con cabeza no mantiene tanto un activo si ese activo te puede jubilar 1000 veces o 10000000 veces, es como el pavo aquel que llegó a tener no se cuantos miles de millones en $$$ de shibas, y holdeo PORQUE?????????

De ese defecto se aprovechan los que realmente se forran que son los Exchanges.

S2


----------



## Felson (1 Jun 2022)

Aquí no es novedad, pero este criptomonguer debería ser seguido como ejemplo, o mártir, del criptomonguerismo, no solo por su retraso bursátil, sino también porque se muestra físicamente para poner de manifiesto lo que es un criptomonguer, por muchas pesas que te metas en el gimnasio... así te ven (este, en la vida real podía ser Van Damme, pero es la imagen física que da alguien que se dedica a estas cosas. Lo siento, pero es lo que parece).


----------



## DVD1975 (1 Jun 2022)

Chortina de Humo dijo:


> Tiene cara de gilipollas y efectivamente no decepciona



Es el mejor comentario.


----------



## Kinematik (1 Jun 2022)

Scire dijo:


> Si atracan el banco, tus ahorros siguen ahí, en fiat o lo que quieras.
> 
> Te peta el ordenador y te quedas sin nada.



Pues si, es lo que tiene la responsabilidad y la autonomía que te ofrecen las crypto. Puedes pasar del sistema financiero actual, a cambio de tener un poco de cabeza, "hacer copias de seguridad" o tener tu propia "hardware wallet".


----------



## Chihiro (1 Jun 2022)

jajajajaj lo siento pero el Bitcoin no ha arruinado ni mucho menos la vida a este señor...

Tenía una vida mediocre, después pensó que podría haber sido multimillonario y luego continuó con su vida mediocre.

Es como si te encuentras un billete del euro millón premiado, pero luego lees la fecha y resulta que es de la semana anterior. Con lo cual, el billete no te ha arruinado nada.


----------



## .Kaikus (1 Jun 2022)

Ahora le dan micro ictus y esta malisimo !!!. 

PD- Excusatio non petita, accusatio manifesta, se autoexculpa ergo si lo enganchan sus clientes, tracatraca...


----------



## Gonzalor (1 Jun 2022)

Un tonto y sus bitcoins no permanecen juntos mucho tiempo


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (1 Jun 2022)

el primer cajero en España, llamado Robocoin


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Jun 2022)

Kinematik dijo:


> Pues si, es lo que tiene la responsabilidad y la autonomía que te ofrecen las crypto. Puedes pasar del sistema financiero actual, a cambio de tener un poco de cabeza, "hacer copias de seguridad" o tener tu propia "hardware wallet".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076855



No tendrás nada y serás feliz.
No te va a servir de nada guardar bitcoins cuando valgan 0





Inversor arruinado por una criptomoneda acude a casa de su creador


Debieron romperle la boca




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kiliab (1 Jun 2022)

A qué juega tu hermana, @K-KABOOM?


----------



## Kinematik (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> No tendrás nada y serás feliz.
> No te va a servir de nada guardar bitcoins cuando valgan 0
> 
> 
> ...



Pues de momento a 30.000$

Bitcoin price today, BTC to USD live, marketcap and chart | CoinMarketCap

Y si, puede bajar.


----------



## pamplinero (1 Jun 2022)

Si cambiais la palabra "minar" por follar y criptos por putas, la historia gana y pasa de betazo a un alfota (bueno no, seguiria siendo un paria pero pichabrava).
O si cambiais "minar" por apostar y criptos por dinero, es la historia de un puto ludopata enfermo.


----------



## Chortina Premium (1 Jun 2022)

Ese tio es un gafe, no me jodas


----------



## Cuenta cuento (1 Jun 2022)

No tendrás nada y nosotros tampoco por vuestra culpa y seréis felices





Las criptomonedas crean inflación


POR BENJAMIN F. DEYURRE 10 DE DICIEMBRE DE 2021 7:00 AM El 56% de los usuarios de criptomonedas tienen entre 26 y 45 años y un nivel educativo alto (aunque no necesariamente en temas financieros). DAN KITWOOD TNS Recientemente la economía y los mercados financieros en Estados Unidos se han...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Parlakistan (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> No tendrás nada y nosotros tampoco por vuestra culpa y seréis felices
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay que ser sinvergüenza para publicar eso...


----------



## Reivakuum (1 Jun 2022)

Por culpa de estos gilipollas sigo sin poder comprarme una grafica decente. Cojones!! Que yo solo quiero peasso pepino de grafica por 250€ como hace 10 años hijos de puta!! No tener que pagar 1500


----------



## trampantojo (1 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO
> 
> Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
> Era octubre de 2010.
> ...



Antonio primo de Sandeces?...perdón Sánchez?


----------



## trampantojo (1 Jun 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Por culpa de estos gilipollas sigo sin poder comprarme una grafica decente. Cojones!! Que yo solo quiero peasso pepino de grafica por 250€ como hace 10 años hijos de puta!! No tener que pagar 1500



te jodes como Herodes!!


----------



## DigitalMarketer (2 Jun 2022)

Vaya puto fracasado


----------



## Elcyber (2 Jun 2022)

La primera regla para invertir es: 

Inviertes con lo que te sobra.. nunca con lo que necesitas.


----------



## Scire (2 Jun 2022)

Kinematik dijo:


> Pues si, es lo que tiene la responsabilidad y la autonomía que te ofrecen las crypto. Puedes pasar del sistema financiero actual, a cambio de tener un poco de cabeza, "hacer copias de seguridad" o tener tu propia "hardware wallet".
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1076855



Te entiendo, pero ahí sigo viendo un grave problema.
Las criptos, tal como están planteadas ahora, siguen dependiendo enteramente de la capacidad de protección individual.

Pocos bienes hay en este mundo que no necesiten de la protección de la comunidad. Nos guste o no, sin ella nuestros bienes estarán siempre al acecho de alguien.; estarán al desamparo. Llama a esta protección seguro antirrobos, confianza en los vecinos, leyes, familia, etc. 

A los criptofans, sin embargo, les gusta esa sensación de independencia y casi divinidad que les otorga la independencia y desconexión de todos los demás, ensoberbecidos viendo sus millones de criptos en el retiro de la pantalla.


----------



## HelloAsilvestrados (2 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO
> 
> Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
> Era octubre de 2010.
> ...



Adicto no sé pero gafe un rato.


----------



## TomásPlatz (2 Jun 2022)

POBRE BARTOLO


----------



## Ponix (2 Jun 2022)

Ni me importa. La vida se la arruina él, no el btc.


----------



## KUTRONIO (2 Jun 2022)

No sé, yo conisgo dos millónes de euros y me retiro al día siguiente, no, a la hora siguiente para vivir el resto de mi vida tocándome los cojones


----------



## Carlos París (2 Jun 2022)

Periodismo de himbestigazión. Historias100% reales, no fake.


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit (2 Jun 2022)

que cantidad de palabras para no decir absolutamente nada cierto


----------



## Escachador (2 Jun 2022)

Reivakuum dijo:


> Por culpa de estos gilipollas sigo sin poder comprarme una grafica decente. Cojones!! Que yo solo quiero peasso pepino de grafica por 250€ como hace 10 años hijos de puta!! No tener que pagar 1500



¿1500 € una grafica? Estamos locos


----------



## Vctrlnz (2 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO
> 
> Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
> Era octubre de 2010.
> ...



Haber estudiao


----------



## Chatarrero (2 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO
> 
> Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
> Era octubre de 2010.
> ...



Un tonto y su dinero...


----------



## Falcatón (2 Jun 2022)

Estoy cansado de repetir que no es de avispados sino de gilipollas invertir en algo tan volátil e intangible. Si ya ocurre en situaciones normales imaginad tras un pulso electromagnético.

Allá cada uno pero yo lo tengo claro, nada como cierto metal amarillo brillante, ni siquiera acciones de bolsa.


----------



## maggneto (2 Jun 2022)

Interesante artículo de Paul Krugman (sin bola de cristal en 31 de enero de 2018)










Los fraudes y problemas que habrá cuando estalle la burbuja de Bitcoin (Published 2018)


Bitcoin podría convertirse en un esquema Ponzi natural: los primeros que invierten ganan mucho dinero conforme va atrayendo a nuevos inversionistas, y esas ganancias atraen todavía a más personas, hasta que se termina de forma repentina y muy dolorosa.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Kabraloka (2 Jun 2022)

bof
Pero guarda las cosas joder.
Este debía ser de los que no guardaban las películas pirateadas porque siempre estarían en la "nube"


----------



## .Kaikus (2 Jun 2022)

*"El que guarda cuando tiene, come cuando quiere" **Refran Popular*


----------



## OvEr0n (2 Jun 2022)

Me alucina como cualquier mierda puede ser adornada como un hecho reseñable digno de producir un articulo. Un señor buscaba vida en el seti... Wowwww como millones de personas que tenian en sus pc boinc instalado coño. Que no era Jodie Foster e. Contact. Tenia una vm virtual linux en el portatil y se le peto el pc. Cuidado que viene el ejperto hacker. Me gste todos mis ahorros ... 1400 euros. Cuidado.... Es como cuando una tia te cuenta cualquier moerda irrelevante y parece que te este contando la puta resolucion de la puta conjetura de Poincaré.


----------



## Chuchus (2 Jun 2022)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> Un reportaje de ÁNGEL VILLARINOFotografía: ENRIQUE VILLARINO
> 
> Antonio Andrés Henche puso durante un tiempo su ordenador al servicio de la misión de Búsqueda de Inteligencia Extraterrestre de la NASA. Estaba dado de alta en un programa de Berkeley que reclutaba voluntarios para analizar, en ratos muertos, la información obtenida por los radiotelescopios del programa SETI. Un día se aburrió de rastrear alienígenas y decidió ocupar ese vacío con otro proyecto del que había leído en internet y que no había terminado de entender del todo: el minado de criptomonedas, concretamente de bitcoin.
> Era octubre de 2010.
> ...



Más tonto y no nace. 
Gané más dinero yo con el bitcoin sin meterme a nada de minado que este gilipollas que se cree Bill gates.


----------



## soldadodedios (8 Jun 2022)

E bertido una lajrima poh la istoria de folor


----------

